# Inspirational movies/stories



## loki09789 (Mar 23, 2004)

What movies/stories were inspirational to you and when/why?

I phrase it this way because the timing of my exposure to certain stories is part of why they are inspirational to me.  If I had watched a movie like Shindler's List at a different time in my life, it might have had a different impact on me because of experience, maturity....

Sincere, thoughtful responses please.


----------

